
A Walking Tour of the Megaprocessor - corysama
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G10svo5r8S8
======
Esras_work
I suspect this has been posted as the YouTube video because the progress page
was posted 74 days ago, but he updated it today
[http://www.megaprocessor.com/progress.html](http://www.megaprocessor.com/progress.html)

It works!

